# Armstrong.



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been heaping the crap up against the man since I heard he was "coming back". But, I've just seen the dude on the net, I think he's going to eat the tour next year. Have you seen the man, he looks like a white, American, Bruce Lee. 

He's won it 7 times already so he's got it in him to do it. I think, provided some whackjob doesn't sabotage him he'll do it again. Might even win a proper sprint finish.

It's a shame too, because I wanted Evans to take it next year, but if LA is there on the last day of the tour, he'll more than likely make it 8 wins.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Hagakure said:


> I've been heaping the crap up against the man since I heard he was "coming back"...


Why ?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Hagakure said:


> I've been heaping the crap up against the man since I heard he was "coming back". But, I've just seen the dude on the net, I think he's going to eat the tour next year. Have you seen the man, he looks like a white, American, Bruce Lee.
> 
> He's won it 7 times already so he's got it in him to do it. I think, provided some whackjob doesn't sabotage him he'll do it again. Might even win a proper sprint finish.
> 
> It's a shame too, because I wanted Evans to take it next year, but if LA is there on the last day of the tour, he'll more than likely make it 8 wins.


Nope, he's second fastest on his own team. Conty, if healthy, will win it. You lose your explosiveness when you age, and that will hurt him on the Spanish climbs- where Conty will thrive.

More likely he is aiming for a Giro win, and using the Tour as his backup (anything can happen; illness, crashes, overuse injuries- if Conty can't make the start then its a different game). The last two years have made it clear that no one is one Conty's level as a GT rider right now. Andy Shleck may be if he ever learns to TT like a contender.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Andy Shleck may be if he ever learns to TT like a contender.


But we aren't crossing our fingers!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Contador is a very explosive climber and I think that's what allowed him to win the Vuelta. I think overall, Levi was stronger than him. Unfortunately Levi doesn't have the kick that Conti has. So Levi had to sit back while Conti attacked. If they were on different teams, I believe Levi would have pulled him back and beat him in the TT's. That was Levi, will see how it plays out with Lance on the team. It will be interesting, because the other teams will have to chase down at least three riders from Astana if they attack. How do you deal with that?


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

Tlaloc said:


> Why ?


Never been a fan, and I believe if you retire, stay that way. e.g. Lemond (his comeback wasn't pretty) Jordon (was it 15 retirements)




Coolhand said:


> You lose your explosiveness when you age.


My new excuse for when I get smashed on the hill. Thanks.


----------



## grittsm8 (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont think that armstrong will be willing to lose. if he has the form to win, and he isnt team leader, then i think it will turn into a lemond, Hinault situation. when the mountaind stages come i dont think he will be able to play domestique to contador.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Hagakure said:


> Never been a fan, and I believe if you retire, stay that way. e.g. Lemond (his comeback wasn't pretty) Jordon (was it 15 retirements)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I can connect the dots between your original post and this one? Help me out here!


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Lance Armstrong. 

Besides the fact that I'm not a fan, I think he'll take it next year.

I don't agree with retiring, un-retiring, re-retiring, etc etc. 

As you age, you lose your explosiveness - I'm old, and have yet another excuse for when I get dropped on the hills. 

No attempt to start a flame war, just posting a comment on the web.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hagakure said:


> I don't agree with retiring, un-retiring, re-retiring, etc etc.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Everyones got a right to change their minds. It seems common in the sporting business. Sometimes stepping away from the pressure to perform at the highest level and moving away from the spotlight gives an athlete time to find the true meaning of what it means to be a professional athlete.
> ...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Hagakure said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with retiring, un-retiring, re-retiring, etc etc.
> ...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Contador is a very explosive climber and I think that's what allowed him to win the Vuelta. I think overall, Levi was stronger than him. Unfortunately Levi doesn't have the kick that Conti has. So Levi had to sit back while Conti attacked. If they were on different teams, I believe Levi would have pulled him back and beat him in the TT's. That was Levi, will see how it plays out with Lance on the team. It will be interesting, because the other teams will have to chase down at least three riders from Astana if they attack. How do you deal with that?



Levi Leipheimer could have pulled him back. He didn't have to sit back because he was not explosive. He had to sit back because Alberto Contador was the team leader from the first day of that race. That's the reason.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Hagakure said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with retiring, un-retiring, re-retiring, etc etc.
> ...


----------



## 2007TarmacSL (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents. Lance has come out and publicly declared that A.C. is the #1 rider on the team. He'd be thrashed in the press and by the European public for going against his word. I think this would cause irreputable damage to his cancer cause if this were to happen. I also think that since he's never won the Giro, that is his ultimate riding goal this year. Winning the Giro would get him massive press in Italy and again...help the cancer cause, which he says is why he is really coming back. 

That being said, if A.C. is not up to winning i have no doubt L.A. will go for the win. I just hope is doesn't come down to L.A. holding back so A.C. can take a win and making the whole situation look fake.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

tjjm36m3 said:


> Hagakure said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with retiring, un-retiring, re-retiring, etc etc.
> ...


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I agree Levi could have pulled him back. Your also right that Contador was the team leader. I think more or less what I was trying to say is that if Levi was on a different team, he would have one. He wouldn't have to worry about pulling other riders along with him. When I referring to the explosiveness of Alberto, and Levi having to seat back, I thought too far back to the TdF. My mistake.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

Am I the only one to think Lance is on Astana so Astana gets invited to the TdF?



Oh, and I think he will win it too!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Just James said:


> Am I the only one to think Lance is on Astana so Astana gets invited to the TdF?


Yes, you are.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Lance (et al "Sports Legends") and retiring and un-retiring: I hope he keeps racing till he's in his 80s...I'd love to see more 'Big Dogs' keep at it in some kinda Age-Category competition. I imagine that as Lance ages, he'll still be a phenomenal rider..compared to other's his own age (and many many of any age whatsoever) 

Yah think that older riders don't 'hurt' every bit as much as a Euro-Pro when they give it their all? If an athelete is willing to keep training as they age. and can get by the inevitable decrease in their performance as the years stack up against them, they can bring the same intensity to the starting line...they just go a bit slower than they did in their prime...

Look at people like Jeanne Longo, Ned O, etc etc etc. They still do ok and would kick butt on most of the RBR riders of any age...

Just sayin' (being over 60 my own self)

Don Hanson


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Look at people like Jeanne Longo, Ned O, etc etc etc. They still do ok and would kick butt on most of the RBR riders of any age...
> 
> Just sayin' (being over 60 my own self)
> 
> Don Hanson


Longo did a few races in the denver area this past season. On a curcuit race she got 3rd in the men's 45+ group. (of 52 racers) 
it wasn't her only race of the day... she also won the women's 1-2 race. (as well shee did the next day)

so yea, lot of loungers who'd get dropped by her.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*YES & ur right...*



grittsm8 said:


> i dont think that armstrong will be willing to lose. if he has the form to win, and he isnt team leader, then i think it will turn into a lemond, Hinault situation. when the mountaind stages come i dont think he will be able to play domestique to contador.


The race will definately turn out to be a Hinault / Lemond situation... But the difference will be that there will NOT be any understandings of who will win... It will be the stronger rider will win from the start .... 

And as for being a domestique for contador in the mountain stages... I dont think Lance will give 120% and pull contador up the mountain exhausting all his energy... Rather he will be a Master of effort expelled.... He will pull, but then expect to be pulled.... 

I think at some point, it will be Lances turn to pull and Conti will not be able to stay... He will KRAK... and wee will hear it over hear in the states.... 

Can you imagine Ligget saying "Lance is pulling away... yes he is moving on, and Conti has cracked... YES Conti has cracked" ....


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

fleck said:


> Longo did a few races in the denver area this past season. On a curcuit race she got 3rd in the men's 45+ group. (of 52 racers)
> it wasn't her only race of the day... she also won the women's 1-2 race. (as well shee did the next day)
> 
> so yea, lot of loungers who'd get dropped by her.


forget dropping the loungers, Longo can still give the pros a run for their money and so can Overend.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Hagakure said:


> I believe if you retire, stay that way. e.g. Lemond (his comeback wasn't pretty)


When was that? Lemond retired in 94 and didn't even talk about a comeback.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 24, 2005)

Love him or hate him, you gotta agree he puts cycling in the USA back on center stage.
There are people in my office who haven't touched a bicycle since their youth but can't wait to ask me "so what do you think about Lance coming out of retirement"?

I for one am glad to see him back, gives our sport real credibility in this country and the folks in the office will stop calling me the crazy dude in spandex.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Hagakure said:


> tjjm36m3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why Cadel? I don't know, I've watch the bloke for a while, he acts like a prim Madonna, a proper diva but, I'd love to see if it's all attitude. He obviously can run with the big dogs so I just figure he was close enough last year lets see him back it up...FWIW
> ...


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

Even though I will pull for my country man, I'm thrilled to have Lance back, and especially with the Astana team!
Can you imagine what a monster Contador could become under LA's guidance? Can't wait to see them race together! Astana's 5 headed monster(barring accidents&injuries) with AC, Lance, Levi, Klöden and Zubeldia in the Tour; Cadel, Sastre, VdV and the Schlecks have their hands full.....

I hope Lance will win the Giro, that would shut up some of his critics.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Aquamarinos said:


> Even though I will pull for my country man, I'm thrilled to have Lance back, and especially with the Astana team!
> Can you imagine what a monster Contador could become under LA's guidance? Can't wait to see them race together! Astana's 5 headed monster(barring accidents&injuries) with AC, Lance, Levi, Klöden and Zubeldia in the Tour; Cadel, Sastre, VdV and the Schlecks have their hands full.....
> 
> I hope Lance will win the Giro, that would shut up some of his critics.


My imagination is running riot.
Contador has had the benefit of Bruyneel's guidance and that is a big part of LA's success. Without Bruyneel LA might not have been as successful.
The other teams may have their hands full, or may just be witness to the biggest meltdown since La Vie Claire.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

How bout an Astana sweep of the Tour?

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/armstrong-astana-could-sweep-tour-de-france-19842

Armstrong: Astana could sweep Tour de France
By AFP

Lance Armstrong says that his Astana team could sweep the podium at this year's Tour de France according to an online interview.


"We have five riders who have been in the top five in the tour," Armstrong said in an interview posted on news website The Daily Beast on Tuesday. "Theoretically, any of them could be very close to winning. And I think, more realistically than theoretically, you could perhaps put three guys on the podium if you did it right.”

Armstrong's other top-five teammates include 2007 Tour de France winner Alberto Contador, whom Armstrong called "the best stage racer in the world", plus US compatriot Levi Leipheimer, Andreas Kloden and Haimar Zebeldia.

Armstrong also said he can see his comeback extending into 2010. "I don't want to limit it," he said. "It would be a little irrational to announce or even think about it now, because I haven't even started to race this year yet. But it has entered my mind.

Armstrong, who has run in marathons, hinted at a future in triathlon (which he starred in prior to taking up cycling) once his racing days are over.

He even spoke in general terms about a future in politics to the website's interviewer, who said he was a member of the board of Armstrong's foundation and spoke to the cycling star in Hawaii ahead of a ride in the Tour Down Under.

"If you feel like you can do the job better than people who are doing it now and you can really make a difference, then that's a real calling to serve and I think you have to do that," Armstrong said.

"I felt a strong desire to come back and race right now because I felt we had a place and I could have a real impact and that's why I'm doing it. I don't think you want to enter political life unless you really think you can really have an impact. Don't do it for a bet, or a dare or for your ego."

The seven-time Tour winner reiterated that he’s willing to play a supporting role in the team if manager Johan Buyneel asks. "I'm committed to riding and following the rules of cycling and supporting the strongest rider, whoever Johan thinks that is. I'll follow team orders," he said.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Just James said:


> Am I the only one to think Lance is on Astana so Astana gets invited to the TdF?


Absolutely. Then for 2010, he moves to Fuji-Servetto and resurrects their hopes.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

What if LA is using the Giro as training for either the TDF or the Vuelta. TDF might be too soon after for proper recovery.

Declaring him the man for the Giro is premature - considering he hasn't raced in so long, much less for 3 weeks - I think he'll use it as a barometer to test his fitness under stress and plan the rest of the year based on his competitiveness.

That being said if he has the fitness to take it he will - no questions asked.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 




> How bout an Astana sweep of the Tour?


Not to sure if Ivan Basso is arround


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Basso said a few months back he didn't plan on doing the Tour in '09


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there 



> Basso said a few months back he didn't plan on doing the Tour in '09


Didnt know about that ! We'll see him at the Giro and the Vuelta ...well i hope !


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ugh-new bike for Lance at the Tour Down Under*

Lance gets a special bike just for the TDU. From the Trek website: "It's an off-the-shelf Madone Pro 58cm frameset that is dressed up in Livestrong colors and graphics. The project has for the most part stopped Trek's normal paint production as all hands chipped in to make this bike something special."

Great--Glad to know that nearly all employees of the Trek paint division have stopped working on the bikes for paying customers like you and me, to paint one bike that Lance will ride all of one week, and probably not ride ever again. More kiss-assery can be found at 

http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroa...e-armstrongs-tour-down-under-trek-madone.html

Good chance he'll get a special Trek Madone for the Giro, which probably will have some pink to go with his black and yellow Livestrong colors. That color combo will be one hot mess. :lol: 

I wish that bike companies would stop building these one-off bikes for the pros. I think it's just classier when a pro rides whatever the rest of the team is riding, Whatever happened to just wearing the leader's, points or whatever jersey, and not a full flaiming pink or yellow kit?


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Great--Glad to know that nearly all employees of the Trek paint division have stopped working on the bikes for paying customers like you and me, to paint one bike that Lance will ride all of one week, and probably not ride ever again. More kiss-assery can be found at
> 
> 
> > Ever think that maybe this bike will be auctioned off after it's used where the money will go to the Livestrong Foundation helping people with cancer? That bike could bring in some cash posted up on ebay.
> ...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pfeiff said:


> Ever think that maybe this bike will be auctioned off after it's used where the money will go to the Livestrong Foundation helping people with cancer?


That's no excuse for the fugliness.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

pfeiff said:


> ping771 said:
> 
> 
> > Great--Glad to know that nearly all employees of the Trek paint division have stopped working on the bikes for paying customers like you and me, to paint one bike that Lance will ride all of one week, and probably not ride ever again. More kiss-assery can be found at
> ...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ping771 said:


> "Listen I appreciate these gestures, but I can live with the stock bike, don't spend anymore special time on me." It's not about the bike, right?:wink:


why would he say such a thing, he loves the attention

its only half about cancer...


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> why would he say such a thing, he loves the attention
> 
> its only half about cancer...


yup, the other 99% is about him.:lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :yikes:


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

ping771 said:


> pfeiff said:
> 
> 
> > ping771 said:
> ...


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

ping771 said:


> Great--Glad to know that nearly all employees of the Trek paint division have stopped working on the bikes for paying customers like you and me, to paint one bike that Lance will ride all of one week, and probably not ride ever again.


I'm not an LA fan, but I do know a little about running a business. 

LA's adventures of the last decade have given Trek more brand exposure than they could ever hope to aquire other wise. If they DIDN'T set aside extra time (and as much as needed) to pimp him up special ride if he requests it ...they would be f'n stupid. 

In other words... if it didn't pay - they wouldn't kiss his ass. BUT... it pays, and pays big time... so they gladly kiss his ass. (...they probably even ask where and for how long)
;-)


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

True that guys. I know his name is a brand that sells well Trek.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

To add, look at cyclingnews top headline today, which reads "Tech News Flash: Armstrong's TDU Trek Madone" Ohhhh ahhhh, sounds like the unveiling of a secret weapon. Someone want to tell me the next time LA takes a dump, cuz I'd really like to watch.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just read the "Outside" magazine interview with LA. For those of you who think he "understands" that AC is the team leader.....think again. He said he feels the team leader is whomever is in top form for whatever race. He even presents AC in a less than flattering light (something about his immaturity and running at the mouth?). 

Based solely on that one article, you will get goosebumps at the thought of the circus that we are about to watch this year. Its like throwing Fignon onto La Vie Claire with Lemond and Hinault.
This is going to be awesome!! My dream sequence is LA and AC bickering and coming to blows while Levi crushes both of them in the two TT's and ends up winning.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Just read the "Outside" magazine interview with LA. For those of you who think he "understands" that AC is the team leader.....think again. He said he feels the team leader is whomever is in top form for whatever race. He even presents AC in a less than flattering light (something about his immaturity and running at the mouth?).
> 
> Based solely on that one article, you will get goosebumps at the thought of the circus that we are about to watch this year. Its like throwing Fignon onto La Vie Claire with Lemond and Hinault.
> This is going to be awesome!! My dream sequence is LA and AC bickering and coming to blows while Levi crushes both of them in the two TT's and ends up winning.


Amen to that. Although I am not a super fan of Levi, I prefer his style which is more reserved, works hard without much fanfare.Too bad he's now sort of a super domestique. I've always liked Jens Voigt and Chris Horner who I believe are understated and subtle.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, is Horner still with Astana? If he is, its even better than I thought. Horner, Ac, LA, Kloden, and Levi on a training ride.....awk ward!


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

pfeiff said:


> ping771 said:
> 
> 
> > Great--Glad to know that nearly all employees of the Trek paint division have stopped working on the bikes for paying customers like you and me, to paint one bike that Lance will ride all of one week, and probably not ride ever again. More kiss-assery can be found at
> ...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

ping771 said:


> pfeiff said:
> 
> 
> > ping771 said:
> ...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ping771 said:


> I've always liked Jens Voigt and Chris Horner who I believe are understated and subtle.


jens is about as subtle as a shotgun to the face


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> jens is about as subtle as a shotgun to the face


And Horner? He's my favorit rider, but about as subtle as a prostate exam.

JSR


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

bigmig19 said:


> Just read the "Outside" magazine interview with LA. For those of you who think he "understands" that AC is the team leader.....think again. He said he feels the team leader is whomever is in top form for whatever race. He even presents AC in a less than flattering light (something about his immaturity and running at the mouth?).
> 
> Based solely on that one article, you will get goosebumps at the thought of the circus that we are about to watch this year. Its like throwing Fignon onto La Vie Claire with Lemond and Hinault.
> This is going to be awesome!! My dream sequence is LA and AC bickering and coming to blows while Levi crushes both of them in the two TT's and ends up winning.


I just finished the same article. He could have answered the question about Alberto's comments with tact and discretion, but instead flamed his teammate for just opening his mouth. The season hasn't even started yet and he is acting like he is running the team. I hope Contador kicks his ass.

Even Johan Bruyneel was quoted in the article as saying that "Lance has always drawn motivation from anger and resentment."


----------

